# Crossbow guys



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

This is an honest question and don't mean to sound like a ***** but why do you guys shoot crossbows? I mean its not fun to sit outside and shoot it, its not as challenging in the woods and its kind of like cheating. It just irks me when I see able bodied people purchasing crossbows. Even worse when I see people starting there kids off with a crossbow. I just wanna peek into what made you decide to go with a crossbow. No I don't rifle hunt before people jump on that. I know it sounds a bit arrogant but believe me I'm just curious

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I have one but dont enjoy it the same as my bow.....but im dealing with some physical ailments and my main priority is not loosing an animal. If I can I am going to try to get back to my bow but that is all depending on my pain and time to spend shooting it to be profiecent enough.

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Seriously, why do you care?

Isn't enough for you to do what you do, and as long as it's legal why care what someone uses legally to hunt?


----------



## Townes (May 1, 2011)

#1) it delivers a lethal shot. (as all tools for harvesting should)
#2) its fun.
#3) My 13 yr old can not hunt deer on state land (non commercial forest) with a firearm from Nov 15th- Nov 30th. She can hunt with the x-bow (or other bow of course).
#4) its really fun. 
#5) I can consistently hit a kill shoot at 50 yards
#6) My 13 yr old can consistently ht a kill shoot at 50 yards
#7) my father in-law is close to 70...he can hit a crab apple at 30 yards with compound, but he can only draw a few times before his shoulder is done. To keep sharing memories with him in the woods, he will be using my x-bow.
#8) its neat 2


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Oger said:


> I have one but dont enjoy it the same as my bow.....but im dealing with some physical ailments and my main priority is not loosing an animal. If I can I am going to try to get back to my bow but that is all depending on my pain and time to spend shooting it to be profiecent enough.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I believe having a physical need for one is a good reason if its the only way you can make it out. Jimbo I don't really care I'm just curious, if you had nothing use full to add should have kept your fingers off the keyboard.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll give you a perspective. Hope it doesn't irk you too much. For starters I think you are dead wrong when you say it isn't fun to shoot. I enjoy shooting mine very much, and everyone that I've let shoot it seems to enjoy it. Every time I pull it out and take a few shots in the back yard, my wife comes wandering out and wants to shoot it too. She doesn't come out and want to shoot when I'm shooting my compound or my longbow. I think it's plain fun to shoot. 
I've hunted with everything from a home made selfbow with dogwood shafts that I also made, to my 380 fps Stryker crossbow, to a 300 win mag. I enjoy hunting with ALL of them. I never felt it necessary to judge people using a compound when I was a die hard primitive guy. If it's legal you do what makes it enjoyable for you and I will do the same. I feel like there is plenty of opportunity for everyone and the choices are nice to have. As far as kids using them, I don't have a clue why that would bother you. I'd rather have young kids making good clean kill shots with an x-bow instead of forcing them to use a compound and possibly wounding more animals. Options man! That's what I like.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Never said I was judging people, I was simply wondering why someone would choose that over a compound bow, or like you said a recurve longbow. I guess to me theres nothing like shooting a compound bow. To each his own.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

Im a cheater, proud of it.

Anything i can do legally to increasey chances i will do. 

Baiting, yup, mineral blocks, yup, food plots, yup, scent control, yup, game calls, yup....

If it was legal to trap a doe, cage it, and force it into estrous,.id.do that too.

If i want to challenge my self ill study physics.....

Just saying. Thats why i made the switch, increased my odds, simple as that.

If thats not 'sporting' then tough, not everyone hunts for sport.

Before anyone says im some evil guy giving hunting a bad name, its you that turn people off from hunting with those attitudes and tactics.

lastly, i have tons of respect for those of you lucky enough to do it for sport. If it was legal to spear them or bash em in the head.with a rock im sure someone would dedicate then selves to the sport of spearing/bludgeoning.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This is an honest question and don't mean to sound like a ***** but why do you guys shoot a compound? I mean its not fun to sit outside and shoot it, its not as challenging in the woods and its kind of like cheating. It just irks me when I see able bodied people purchasing compounds. Even worse when I see people starting there kids off with a compound. I just wanna peek into what made you decide to go with a compound. I know it sounds a bit arrogant but believe me I'm just curious why an adult would shoot a bow that has training wheels on them. Holles Wilbur Allens invention ruined bow season.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol Iike I said to each his own, as far as the training wheels comment goes, I was at a 3d shoot this summer when two guys approached our group holding recurves and told us wed eventually lose our training wheels. We then watched both men dig there arrows into the dirt about 5 feet in front of the 32 yard target. I've yet to do that with my compound.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Got_2_fish said:


> I believe having a physical need for one is a good reason if its the only way you can make it out. Jimbo I don't really care I'm just curious, if you had nothing use full to add should have kept your fingers off the keyboard.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Like your thread was the thread equivalent of War and Peace......paaaalease

Your getting hammered for your thread and your going to get defensive?.....lol


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

If your shooting a compound you don't have a leg to stand on both compounds and crossbows are easy to shoot.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Most kids get rid of training wheels by the time they are 4 maybe 5.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not getting defensive, just what you said served no purpose. People are getting all upset just because I simply wanted to know there thought process in choosing a crossbow over vertical. Yeah I called it cheating and barring physical or age limitations I believe it is.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

In before the lock 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Most kids get rid of training wheels by the time they are 4 maybe 5.


I'm sure those that feel the crossbow is cheating are non-gun hunters. Is hunting with a gun cheating? Is a compound over a recurve cheating? Heck, why don't we all hunt with a rock and loincloth?

I actually enjoy shooting my crossbow more than my compound. I feel more confident and consistent with my crossbow and now take it with me hunting more than my compound. I also enjoy my muzzleloader more than my rifle, but I don't criticize those that choose to use the "easier" rifle.

I think the OP bit off more than he could chew by attacking crossbow hunters. "To each his own" isn't even close to the apology that is due here! And NO you weren't "just wondering" you called us cheaters; that's an attack, not a question.

The OP clearly deserves a strike for this post!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Your right, I ATTACKED them. It seems there all just wound a bit tight. The object here wasn't to tick anyone off. As for the apology I owe one to nobody. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I was at a 3d shoot this summer when two guys approached our group holding compounds and told us wed eventually lose our training wheels. We then watched both men dig there arrows into the dirt about 5 feet in front of the 60 yard target. I've yet to do that with my crossbow.

WHAT A FOOLISH FOOLISH POST!


----------



## SNIPER17HMR (Jan 11, 2008)

If u really think about it a compound bow is not real different you use a sight most new bow are 80+ % let off so u are not holding all the weight and most use a release that has a trigger. crossbow's the trigger mechanism hold the weight of the draw we use a sight and use a trigger so I don't under stand why compound shooters look down on crossbows. 

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I would sure hope you haven't done that with a crossbow. As for repeating everything word for word other than adding in your own little twists is pretty mature I must say. Didn't mean to break through all your little soft skins. Simple question was looking for a simple answer didnt realize everyone was so sensitive. I hope you never encounter a real life situation where someone has different views then you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't anyone take it that I'm trying to put anyone down who shoots them. Everyone has a opinion, I don't like um. All I'm saying. Some guys don't like compounds, that's fine to. But to say a compound isn't more difficult is a joke

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

We had years and years of threads like this.... 

They are 100% legal. 

CLOSED


----------

